# TI-83+ Asm & Pics



## Bloody_Spike (21. Januar 2004)

Hey Leute!
Zwei Fragen:

1: Ich kann seit ca 3Monaten mit basic programmieren und hab da was davon gehört, dass es zwei Grund-programmiersprachen im TI-83+ gibt: (Basic & Asemmbly), aber ich weiß nicht wie ich Asm aufrufe...

2: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mehr als 10 Bilder zu speichern?


----------



## ReemE (7. Februar 2004)

HI !

zu 1:

jup., es gibt mehrere programmier sprachen .. 
-BAsic (was man selber auf dem Taschenrechner programmieren kann)
- Assembly (was man auf dem PC codet und dann wie c++ programme comilieren muss)
- diverse shell sprachen (Man braucht ein sog. Shell dass die Daten fuer das Programm richtig auslesen kann . Beispiel: MirageOS)

Wenn du mehr erfahren willst, dann geh zu http://www.google.com und suche intelligent !


zu 2:
sorry .. nein .. du kannst versuchen die bilder zu archivieren und dich so rummogeln .. obs funktioniert weiss ich aber nicht .



mfg

ReemE


----------



## Bloody_Spike (7. Februar 2004)

zu1: Danke!
zu2: Ich habe bereits ein programm gefunden, dass 255 Bilder zulässt! Wenn dus brauchst, ich kanns dir geben!


----------

